# Return from Deployment Overnighter



## cwalla1420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Im looking for a overnight fishing trip for myself and a bunch of my buddies who will be getting back from deployment in mid July and were hoping to get a fun overnight trip booked. I was wanting to get out to the wahoo/dophin/sailfish/tuna country with a multi-day trip with around ten of us or so. I am not very familiar with how these trips work, but from my understanding we would leave dock in the afternoon one day and ride all afternoon and night to our fishing grounds. Fish all day and then come home at the end of that fishing day. 

Can you shed some light on to what we might want to do? Any names that you would recommend? We can fish out of Pensacola or Destin. :thumbup:


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd look hard at Orange Beach or Dauphin Island. You will be closer to the rigs. Plus there are several big Resmondos out of OB that specialize in this, and two 57' Gilmans out of Dauphin Island that do as well. Look at Sea Spray, Annie Girl, Lady D, Big Adventure, Deliverance.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Both of these boats have good reps ..good luck and tell your buddies thanks for their service ! h

http://www.anniegirlcharters.com/

http://necessitycharters.com/


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks for everything Guys!!!!! Best of luck on your fishing trip!!!! UGLY


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> I'd look hard at Orange Beach or Dauphin Island. You will be closer to the rigs. Plus there are several big Resmondos out of OB that specialize in this, and two 57' Gilmans out of Dauphin Island that do as well. Look at Sea Spray, Annie Girl, Lady D, Big Adventure, Deliverance.


Yep :thumbsup: Don't waste your time trying to do this specific trip out of Destin... Any of these boats mentioned above out of Orange Beach will fit your needs just fine


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

deliverance out of dauphin island is good to!


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

I think all of the boats mentioned above out of Orange Beach can put you on fish. Here is a recent report I posted about a trip I took on the Lady D a couple of weeks ago - Casey and crew work hard to put you on fish.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/rigs-may-17-19-a-153107/


----------



## cwalla1420 (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Guys. I have no issue going out of Orange Beach, but do Pensacola and Destin not do these types of trips??


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

They do but cost to run a 65 sport fisher another forty or sixty miles isn't free. Also they don't make that trip every week during the season like the OB boys do.


----------

